# Fuse issue - any experience?



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

I have an electrical problem. I first noticed it when taking a quick on-ramp and the interior lights slowly strobbed on and off. This being my wife's car, it was quickly out of mind.
Shortly thereafter the fuse controlling her interior lighting, power windows, power seats and the alarm system burned out. I replaced it. It burned out again. This continued until I was able to visit the dealer. They theorized that the seat harness was shorting out. Sounds feasible, I've known other VAG models to have this problem. They couldn't know for sure and said the work would be $500 or so to figure it out.
1) Anyone have this problem before?
2) Should I really pay for a dealership's fishing expedition? I figure I should pay for the service, but if the problem reoccurs in a couple of months, I should be refunded or any additional work should be on the dealership's time. Anyone argued this with the dealer before?
I'm more used to VW service and I own a GTI. I already like the Audi service side better, but there does seem to be more of an assumption that I'm willing to pay without receiving results.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Raring 2 Go)*

That should be fairly easy to determine if the seat is at fault. Just unplug the seat harness, one at a time, and see if you still blow the fuse. If you do not, you know it is that seat. If it still blows, you know the seat is not the cause. Post up what you find.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Snowhere)*

I'll try that. Sometimes the fuse goes several weeks - it can take awhile. The problem with power seats is that the wife and I drive in very different positions and need the power







I guess I could start with the passenger side but I'd have to guess the higher use driver's side would be the culprit (if it is a seat harness)?
Worth trying though. I'll take a look this weekend - is the harness easily accessible under the seat? 
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Raring 2 Go)*

Be careful with the contacts under the seat, as you in worst case may trigger the airbag, or at least may have to reset the airbag light afterwards. I haven't looked under the seat in my A6, but I had a look under the seat in my mom's '05 A4, as the heated seat doesnt work, and there was 5 different contacts under there. This A4 only has a power lumbar support, in addition to heat and airbag. So, with a full power seat, there may be even more contacts under there.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Raring 2 Go)*

What is your mileage? A common cause with higher mileage is the driver door wire harness as wire jackets get brittle and crack at flex points.
Also heed PerL's cautions regarding airbags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_I figure I should pay for the service, but if the problem reoccurs in a couple of months, I should be refunded or any additional work should be on the dealership's time. Anyone argued this with the dealer before?

Not to be a **** but good luck with that!


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_I already like the Audi service side better, but there does seem to be more of an assumption that I'm willing to pay without receiving results.

lmao








Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (GLS-S4)*

See - I would have thought it was a door contact too, given the flashing light (short) during "high speed" cornering (high speed being relative to the weight of the car and the crap tires that are on there now







). I'm at about 60K miles.
For the other two comments...1) I thought as much and 2) yeah, stating the obvious


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Raring 2 Go)*

I believe the air bag is only activated if the key is on. Someone else can verify this, but as long as the key is off and removed, you should be able to unplug the seat. It would be smart to determine which harness is which and proceed accordingly. I wish I could help there, but I just got my A6 and have not ordered my Bently yet. The only seat sensor for the airbag should be a weight sensor that only allows the airbag to be armed if enough weight is sitting there. Once again this should be verified with someone in possession of the Bently.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I believe the air bag is only activated if the key is on. Someone else can verify this, but as long as the key is off and removed, you should be able to unplug the seat.

I would unplug the battery, just to be on the safe side, but then again, this would make trouble-shooting even harder.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
I would unplug the battery, just to be on the safe side, but then again, this would make trouble-shooting even harder.
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definitely a good idea...
I am not sure if the Audi is the same as the VW where you need the radio code when the battery gets disconnected. If I remember correctly the Audi did not need the code after I replaced the battery... But rather be safe than sorry...








Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 10:40 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Massboykie)*

Yes, the audi needs the radio code too. My manual has the spot where the code was, is removed







, so the next time I am in Denver (two hour drive on a good day), I need to hit the dealer up to get the code. I would ask the PO, but she is not of this earth anymore. I believe all VAG products, after 1990, need the radio code. It is kinda messed up, because who is going to steal the stock radio anyway?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Fuse issue - any experience? (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_It is kinda messed up, because who is going to steal the stock radio anyway?

Those looking to replace their broken unit?
That's what I love about aftermarket radios, none of them have that stupid code.


----------

